# AKC Poodles and labradoodles



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Question ... how can a breeder be a breeder of AKC Standard poodles andalso be breeding Labradoodles on the same site? Who's to say her poodles are really poodles? AKC has no problem with this?


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I wouldn't buy one just on principle. If you have any questions on parentage..Just do a DNA test on the puppy.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Love this pic in the ball cap!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> AKC has no problem with this?


As long as she pays her membership, and to register her litters??? Probably they wouldn't care at all. :tape:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

CKC you can loose your membership for breeding dogs who are not then registered. . but it takes someone reporting them. I'd assume akc has a similar bylaw


----------

